# Floating Tent



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

This spam showed up in my Facebook stream. Raises some interesting possibilities when the State Parks or the Mirror Lake highway sell out.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

If for whatever reason that thing turns over, capsizes, deflates, or whatever, the likelyhood of drowning goes WAY up in that thing.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Reminds me of a old Rock Hudson and Paula Prentiss movie.

Man's Favorite Sport

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

The sound of the water while sleeping..... Holy crap, I'd have to take a leak every hour.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I feel like that thing is a bad headline waiting to happen


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Ya, stepping out to take a piss while half asleep would be a wake up call for sure.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just roll over and let it fly

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> Just roll over and let it fly


I have enough trouble pee'ing out of my waders... lol

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Ocean Safety – Ocean Standard Liferaft


The Ocean Standard liferaft is a practical yet affordable liferaft for coastal sailing and is the latest addition in the liferaft range offered by Ocean Safety, partnered with Revere. This liferaft is offered in either a container or valise. It was introduced to fulfill the requirement for a...



 www.liferaftprofessionals.com




FWIW I've spent maybe 500 nights or more listening to running water without a extraordinary urge to get up in the night.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> I have enough trouble pee'ing out of my waders... lol
> 
> -DallanC


I have a good story for that one.

I had been fishing out of my float tube for quite a while. In all that time I never saw anyone even go near the outhouse in the parking lot. Well, the hot sausage that I had for breakfast started to work its magic. 

I started to paddle towards the privy and just as I got to shore some guy pulled up in a truck and went in. I figured that it would be no problem since no one spent any time in one of these one holders.

That so called gentleman was in there long enough that I wondered if he had fallen in. It seamed like forever and I was thankful for the neoprene waders that were nice and tight in the right places, but that tightness also created problems in other areas.

Needless to say that once I got into the room I had no problems clearing that hot sausage out of my system and I was back to fishing in no time at all.

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Rock Hudson! 

Who's that


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

middlefork said:


> FWIW I've spent maybe 500 nights or more listening to running water without a extraordinary urge to get up in the night.


Same (though closer to 250), I get my best sleep next to running water. Nothing compares.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'd give it a go.


----------



## Sidviciouser (9 mo ago)

You could play fishing roulette in that thing. Go to sleep and fish wherever you end up in the morning.


----------

